# All looks and no quality? Grote Guitar



## Spitfire27 (Jul 27, 2011)

GR

This Grote guitar looks amazing, but it's from China and I have never heard of them before.

Any Thoughts?


----------



## espman (Jul 27, 2011)

Considering that the specs say it has a floating bridge, and it actually has a TOM, as well as the knot in the body, I'd say stay away from this one.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 27, 2011)

seams to be a well polished turd my friend


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Spitfire27 (Jul 27, 2011)

That's what I was worried about. I really want to find a hollow-body 7 string but they are so tough to find.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 27, 2011)

The Chinese are just as capable of building nice guitars as anybody else, but these off brand guitars are typically crap 

It tends to be a case of getting what you pay for. For example the high end Ibanez chinese built Artstars are awesome, as are Eastman guitars, but they're not cheap guitars from unknown companies...


----------



## Spitfire27 (Jul 27, 2011)

I think I will end up dishing out the extra cash to get the Agile Septor Elite with the Blackouts.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jul 27, 2011)

Grote more like scrote in my humble opinion.

Edit: We may as well get the obvious joke out of the way and move on with our lives. 



technomancer said:


> The Chinese are just as capable of building nice guitars as anybody else, but these off brand guitars are typically crap
> 
> It tends to be a case of getting what you pay for. For example the high end Ibanez chinese built Artstars are awesome, as are Eastman guitars, but they're not cheap guitars from unknown companies...



On a more serious note, couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jul 27, 2011)

That guitar may be crap, but it really is gorgeous.


----------



## Explorer (Jul 27, 2011)

If a 7-string archtop is the target...



technomancer said:


> The Chinese are just as capable of building nice guitars as anybody else, but these off brand guitars are typically crap
> 
> It tends to be a case of getting what you pay for. For example the high end Ibanez chinese built Artstars are awesome, as are Eastman guitars, but they're not cheap guitars from unknown companies...



...technomancer is spot on.

I've *never* heard anyone complain about the quality of Eastman instruments. Their 7-string archtops are great... although they're around $2k.


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Jul 27, 2011)

i have to say it looks nice to me, i say be the Guinea pig for SS and tell us how it turns out


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm lovin how that thing looks, freakin purrrty


----------



## MikeH (Jul 27, 2011)

If you actually got what's pictured, I would still be stoked. If anything, you have an awesome looking shell to work with. Switch out the electronics and do some tweaking, and you'd probably have a nice instrument.


----------



## insaneshawnlane (Jul 28, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> If you actually got what's pictured, I would still be stoked. If anything, you have an awesome looking shell to work with. Switch out the electronics and do some tweaking, and you'd probably have a nice instrument.





The guitar pictured is crazy sec-see IMO


----------



## Quitty (Jul 28, 2011)

Logically speaking, i'd go with the flow here and say Technomancer was right - 
but this is precisely what caused the Fender/Gibson trend to grow into such preposterous scale, and i think we can all agree that, while good instruments, they're nowhere near their alternatives in terms of value-for-money.

I've had terrific experience with a 200$ Cort guitar, which is still with me to this day - plays like a charm, keeps in tune better than my prestige Ibby -
only reason i got another is that it's a 6-er.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jul 28, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


>


 
This !


----------



## -42- (Jul 28, 2011)

If the price is low, there is probably an excellent reason.


----------



## Lrrrr (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't know if anybody noticed, but the seller has 0 feedback. It could be that they're trying to get a foothold and selling at a discount, although susanland doesn't sound like the name of a potential larger scale instrument distributor. I would research it more myself, there is a lot of unknown Chinese stuff that is worth the price, but to paraphrase Cartman from SP, you have to wade through all the shit to find it. It definitely does take a pretty picture to say the least.

In the end, I'm more wary of the seller, if it was a a user with hundreds or thousands of positive instrument related feedback I might give it a chance. Since it isn't, I'd go for the proven budget gear like Agile or maybe Schecter.


----------



## exo (Jul 28, 2011)

does a $570 BIN really equate to "cheap" for a chinese import? wouldn't that be in the ballpark of what you'd expect something like this from rondo to run, especially given the bargain basement prices on the Hadron etc? the 0 feedback does give me pause though....


----------



## Ironbird (Jul 29, 2011)

$570 isn't 'cheap', at least by Chinese manufacturer standards! 

The guitar has cheap Artec pickups, so that's some cost cut already. Having 'branded' pickups would easily drive the price up by another $100 or so (my rough estimate, which could be totally out of the ballpark!)

I will go out on a limb here and say that the guitar could well be a decent player.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 29, 2011)

It also says that it's a sixer in the product description


----------



## Overt1 (Jul 29, 2011)

The seller has a few other cool looking guitars

NE

Sexy guitar, but look how that floyd is setup. Also states in the listing that it's an OFR. Probably fake. Fake Grovers and fake D'addarios too possibly. Why would they fake guitar strings anyway

NE

And that seven string hollow body just looks great. Too bad it costs a bit too much for someone to buy it just to see how bad or good it actually is


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 29, 2011)

No way would I buy something from a seller with zero feedback. Thanks but no thanks. 

Anyone bother going to the Grote site? It's full of knockoffs.


----------



## Rotatous (Jul 29, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> $570 isn't 'cheap', at least by Chinese manufacturer standards!
> 
> The guitar has cheap Artec pickups, so that's some cost cut already. Having 'branded' pickups would easily drive the price up by another $100 or so (my rough estimate, which could be totally out of the ballpark!)
> 
> I will go out on a limb here and say that the guitar could well be a decent player.



Agreed. If properly set up, nice pickups installed, etc. I think it'd be a pretty cool guitar to mess around on and experiment a bit with 
I just wouldn't pay that price for it


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 29, 2011)

What Max said. The guitars pictured actually look rather nice, apart from the awful in line headstocks, and the fact the E on that Floyd Sixer looks like it's about to snap.

My guess is what you'd get buying these is something not at all like what's pictured. I can't see any signs of the Floyd being fake, so my guess is the actual model you'd receive would be a 'Rhythm In Dance' deal.

Besides, 0 rep = Steer well clear.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jul 29, 2011)

I used think about how maybe these Chinese guitars aren't so bad.

That was before I heard about a fake Epiphone that had a heavy duty cardboard core. (not particle board, but cardboard, the paper).

I guess the goal is to make them look nice, with the cheapest possible materials.


----------



## 7phreek (Sep 2, 2011)

Well after reading this thread,I just had to play guinea pig.. and go and blow AUD$430.I figure I've lost a lot more money than that over the years so what the hell.Sure looks the part,so I'll keep you all posted when she turns up.


----------



## exo (Sep 2, 2011)

Awesome! this thing has been gnawing at me, because it just LOOKS so damn nice!


----------



## musikizlife (Sep 3, 2011)

7phreek said:


> Well after reading this thread,I just had to play guinea pig.. and go and blow AUD$430.I figure I've lost a lot more money than that over the years so what the hell.Sure looks the part,so I'll keep you all posted when she turns up.



Ahh 7phreek definitely keep us posted!
there better be a hefty NGD as i'm very curious to see how this holds up


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 3, 2011)

Overt1 said:


> The seller has a few other cool looking guitars
> 
> NE
> 
> ...



Hey guys, don't these look exactly (especially the bottom trans-black one) like the cheaper Washburn XM series:XM Series | Electrics Could these possibly be cheaper OEM versions of the Washburns (which are made in China, right?)? If they are they could probably be pretty good


----------



## exo (Sep 3, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> Hey guys, don't these look exactly (especially the bottom trans-black one) like the cheaper Washburn XM series:XM Series | Electrics Could these possibly be cheaper OEM versions of the Washburns (which are made in China, right?)? If they are they could probably be pretty good



Probably more like the RX series rather than the XM. 
RX Series | Electrics

VERY similar, and the street price of them is more in line with where the no-name is selling at.....

looking at the seller's history, there's some IDOL style stuff in there as well, so I'd think it's pretty safe to say that a lot of these are coming form the factory producing Washburn's low/mid range imports.


Probably not BAD insturments, no matter what. How "good" they are is gonna be a matter of opinion, as always. I've got no experience with them , so I won't comment on that, other than to say we really should be past the point where "Chinese" guitars are automatically disregarded as junkpiles.....it ain't 1997 anymore.....


----------



## Sephael (Sep 3, 2011)

exo said:


> we really should be past the point where "Chinese" guitars are automatically disregarded as junkpiles.....it ain't 1997 anymore.....


I hear lead has awesome tonal qualities...yeah I went there.


----------



## exo (Sep 3, 2011)

Sephael said:


> I hear lead has awesome tonal qualities...yeah I went there.




Yeah, but we're not talking kiddie toys or baby formula.....looks like I just followed you down the path


----------



## 7phreek (Sep 4, 2011)

Done and done!! It was sent off yesterday EMS,so not to sure how long it will take to get here For me,as long as the build quality is reasonable enough,I'll be happy.The rest can always be tweaked to achieve blazeworthinessPicstory to come


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 4, 2011)

too bad. this thing looks fucking killer!! classy yet metal

and how do you work on the electronics on it? unless the top comes off (my guess is that it doesnt.) haha but theres no way into it. . .


----------



## SkullCrusher (Sep 4, 2011)

Seen these before rebranded loads of times. More of a Scrote


----------



## deftones-88 (Sep 4, 2011)

Must admit, the finish on that guitar is rather tasty.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 4, 2011)

can't wait to see how this one turns out


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 4, 2011)

I really cannot trust a cheap guitar sell on eBay or Craigslist, period.


----------



## Jake (Sep 4, 2011)

im interested to see how the quality on this actually is haha because it really does look nice


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 4, 2011)

I think it looks quite nice, not sure about the quality though.

The neck joint looks fab.

EDIT: Perusing the Grote site, I couldn't help noticing that there are some rather cheeky "$400 Gibsons" on there...


----------



## Pooluke41 (Sep 4, 2011)

This is on their site On the front page.

Thats an Ibanez...



EDIT: Seems that they sell "Ibanez". Bask in my fail.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 4, 2011)

Pooluke41 said:


> EDIT: Seems that they sell Chibanez. Bask in my fail.



Edited for accuracy.


----------



## asher (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm also curious how this turns out as that is actually a pretty gorgeous guitar.


----------



## wayward (Sep 4, 2011)

Pooluke41 said:


> This is on their site On the front page.
> 
> Thats an Ibanez...
> 
> ...






Actually, I call bullshit on this:

Welcome to Groteguitar.com

Look at the price...


EDIT: Doesn't even show specs on ANY of their guitars...


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 4, 2011)

STAY AWAY!!! i knew the SECOND that i say the "jem" (IBZ7V-1)


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 4, 2011)

who wants a 7 string Rhodes?!?!?!?!?!

Welcome to Groteguitar.com 

or just a neck pickup!!!!!!

Welcome to Groteguitar.com 

i love/hate this company soooooo much


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 4, 2011)

this ones free!!!!!!!! and i have to admit, its also fucking awesome

Welcome to Groteguitar.com


----------



## exo (Sep 4, 2011)

Now, I'm DEFINITELY not gonna buy one of the knock-offs......but where else do you see LP styled f-hole sem-ihollow 7's being produced? Just playing "devil's advocate" here.....but the fact that they've got chibanez and "Gibson" knock off guitars there really doesn't have shit-all to do with the potential quality of the instruments. just sayin.


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 4, 2011)

hmm. . . .you do have a point. i honestly want to experiment with this guitar. i mean, its not made of cardboard. how horrible could it be?


----------



## exo (Sep 4, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> who wants a 7 string Rhodes?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Welcome to Groteguitar.com
> 
> ...



"just a neck pickup" actually used to be a common arrangeent on a hollowbody electric...


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 4, 2011)

That's not even a good looking guitar.


----------



## exo (Sep 4, 2011)

It's a 1956 guild x-50. i've got one, though not anywhere NEAR that pristine. don't care if you don't like it, I like the way it sounds............


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 4, 2011)

exo said:


> It's a 1956 guild x-50. i've got one, though not anywhere NEAR that pristine. don't care if you don't like it, I like the way it sounds............






I wasn't referring to the Guild. I meant the Grote.


----------



## wayward (Sep 4, 2011)

Man...knockoffs, specifically Ibanez knockoffs with the Ibanez logo on it? Lowballing prices? And Grote isn't even a cool company name....this is just bad...I'd buy them if their wood choices were good and they were well-made...I'd just change the hardware


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 4, 2011)

exo said:


> "just a neck pickup" actually used to be a common arrangeent on a hollowbody electric...



well dont i look silly?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 4, 2011)

Grote Guitars is just about the worst company name I've ever heard.


----------



## Lon (Sep 4, 2011)

ibanezRG1527 said:


> hmm. . . .you do have a point. i honestly want to experiment with this guitar. i mean, its not made of cardboard. how horrible could it be?


Insanely Horrible, yesterday i played a friends a couple year old 7321 (old Bridge, kinda different neck) and DEAR GOD THIS IS A PIECE OF CRAP if you're used to Universes...

so, like intelligence, there is a maximum, but clearly no minimum...


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Sep 4, 2011)

very, true. but i definately wouldnt leave it stock if i got one (accept the pickups because again, how the fuck do you work on the electronics on one of those?). but the real ones are probably not as pretty as the one in the picture so ill heed my own advise and stay away


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 4, 2011)

Seller now has +12 feedback instead of zero. I actually really like the design of that guitar, though it's unlikely I'd buy this no-name thing. Though this line in the description is pretty cool:

We can append logo according to customer&#8217;s requirment.It takes 3-5days to make own logo according to customer&#8217;s requirment When we received your payment.

Does that mean you can buy one and have it say Ibanez?


----------



## Jake (Sep 4, 2011)

anybody else see the fake jem on the website? kinda tempted to buy it, wait thats probably a horrible idea


----------



## Murmel (Sep 5, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Seller now has +12 feedback instead of zero. I actually really like the design of that guitar, though it's unlikely I'd buy this no-name thing. Though this line in the description is pretty cool:
> 
> We can append logo according to customers requirment.It takes 3-5days to make own logo according to customers requirment When we received your payment.
> 
> Does that mean you can buy one and have it say Ibanez?



I'd slap a Gibson Custom Shop logo on the headstock just to piss all the old elitists off


----------

